# Guides for Port A



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

My buddy has asked me to help plan his bachelor party. He's wanting to fly fish in either broken bow or Port A and I was hoping this forum could help me find someone/company that could hand 6-12 people.

Thanks!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Give Eric a message or a call, super good guide:
Eric Knipling
[email protected]
361-549-5923


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Call Dave at Swan Point Landing - he's very knowledgeable about the area/guides and could point you in the right direction. Plus if folks need any equipment/material I'm sure he wouldn't mind showing you/your friends what he has.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Capt Billy Trimble.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Animal Chris said:


> Capt Billy Trimble.


X2

skunked


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Look up Capt. Mike Cook.

He specializes in Fly Fishing. 

He is really good with beginners and most times offers 3 hrs of Casting lessons the day before, if time allows.

He fishes from a Maverick and works the Aranasas Pass Flats.

Great guy.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Erick Knipling. He is a good flyfishing guide& he will work his butt off to get you into fish.


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Once I get a confirmed number I'll start giving them a call.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

As mentioned above and this guy!
http://www.kenjofly.com


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

JBenny I can help you out check www.tailsupguideservice.com or call 361-726-5255


----------

